# Lucky Craft



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

How are those Lucky Craft pointer 78's? Received a walleye, MS American Shad, and Aurora Gold.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I will answer my own question after several trips and experimenting. They are excellent. They suspend so well on the pause. I fished them slowly with intermittent pauses of ten seconds. Ghost Minnow color worked well for me. I kept using the local choice of Rapala Husky Jerks in several sizes, colors, and retrieve methods but, when I tried the above...bam! Not a magic lure...just noticed more success for myself with these during a slow time of the season.


----------

